# How come so little recording of Jacquet de Mantua he so good i swear to God pls ?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*How come so little recording of Jacquet of Mantua he so good i swear to God pls ?*

ockay i only have Jacquet of Mantua cd on Hyperion performed by ensemble Brabant and it's so good, and yes i happen to have two motets of Mantua on Bnf record.

There two option here or more
1- it's simply ensemble Brabant shinning at best of there skills hmm
2- jacquet de mantua music is mighty
3- i never heard other well there are not so mutch jacquet de mantua on the market... cd stuff on itune
yah know? even discogs ishe, bless brabant ensemble glorifying the skill of the Mantoue master of franco-flemish polyphony masters.

So what do you think any Jacquet of Mantua fan here?
How come no one seem to dig him other than me the music so good glorieous has god holy light if your a beleiver or stunningly beautifull if your an atheist, vocal music art lover hmm?

So please i want as mutch comment as possible? :tiphat:

P.s there a lot of fighting over motets sutch allelouia wheter it is Jacquet of Mantua or Jacquet of Berchem this quit confusing


----------

